# Filesystem rovinato su SD

## federico

Ciao a tutti,

sono un po' crucciato e scocciato per il fatto che sembra che il filesystem sulla mia SD si sia rovinato.

Era formattata con ext3 e di punto in bianco la directory che c'era sopra presenta ad un ls -l solo dei "?" come proprieta' della directory stessa. Oltre a quella dir c'e' solo un'altra dir lost+found

Mi domando se c'e' la remota possibilita' di rimediare a questo danno e se a qualcuno e' gia' successo e sa spiegarmi (ipotizzare diciamo) cosa posso aver fatto in modo da non rifarlo una seconda volta.

La scheda SD era usata come /home di un eeepc e veniva montata tramite fstab con opzioni adeguate all'utilizzo di una scheda di memoria solida.

Federico

----------

## CarloJekko

Mi capitò una cosa simile ma non su un eee....Se hai un lettore cd usb o una chiavetta usb da cui fare il boot... puoi provare a salvare il salvabile e quindi riformattarlo.ci sono dei recovery tool per linux davvero ottimi... PhotoRec e testdisk...

per evitare di fare casini io in genere do dd e poi lavoro sull'immagine. niente di meglio !!

Mi dispiace per questo fatto, dato che ero intenzionato all'acquisto dell'eee  con schermo grande... Ma come è successo? cioè hai fatto normale utilizzo e si è guastato o che?

----------

## federico

Ho specificato che si tratta di un eeepc (il mio e' il modello classico 701 4G) per far capire meglio che uso facevo di questa SD (ovvero permanentemente inserita ad uso /home) ma non credo sia colpa della macchina stessa il fatto che i dati contenuti sulla scheda si siano rovinati.

E' successo "semplicemente" che da un'accensione con l'altra non ho + letto i dati sulla scheda, riesco a montarla ma il contenuto pare non leggibile (provero' i software che mi hai indicato). Forse puo' dipendere dal filesystem, o dal supporto, o dalla configurazione su linux...

Rileggendo ora meglio la tua risposta forse c'e' un malinteso, l'SD non e' il disco solido all'interno del pc, e' la mia scheda di memoria in formato SDHC che ho inserito nello slot disponibile nel computer e che ho formattato come etx3 e che usavo come /home della macchina.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho specificato che si tratta di un eeepc (il mio e' il modello classico 701 4G) per far capire meglio che uso facevo di questa SD (ovvero permanentemente inserita ad uso /home) ma non credo sia colpa della macchina stessa il fatto che i dati contenuti sulla scheda si siano rovinati.
> 
> E' successo "semplicemente" che da un'accensione con l'altra non ho + letto i dati sulla scheda, riesco a montarla ma il contenuto pare non leggibile (provero' i software che mi hai indicato). Forse puo' dipendere dal filesystem, o dal supporto, o dalla configurazione su linux...
> 
> Rileggendo ora meglio la tua risposta forse c'e' un malinteso, l'SD non e' il disco solido all'interno del pc, e' la mia scheda di memoria in formato SDHC che ho inserito nello slot disponibile nel computer e che ho formattato come etx3 e che usavo come /home della macchina.

 

Allora capita...

La mia macchine fotografica ha rovinato una sd da 1 gb.. da allora prendo solo dischi della sandisk. Spendo di più, ma sto tranquillo.

cmq, per il tuo problema copia con dd la scheda (tipo dd if=/dev/sda1  of=/disco).. poi monta l'immagine ed usa photorec.. veramente è una manna. 

A me uscivano file con tanti ??' o simboli strani... con questo tool riuscii a recuperare tutto, anche cose eliminate da tempo.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... *federico wrote:*   ... 

 Quoterei tutto tranne l'affermazione sulla sandisk (le scorse settimane mi sono dovuto sorbire madre padre e cognata con fratello in supervisione nel tentativo di recuperare le foto di mio nipote dalle varie schede sd).

Semplicemente la tecnologia flash, ed in particolare la sd, non è una buona soluzione per lavorare, al contrario di quanto possono pensare i tanti imbrattacarte prezzolati (ed i bimbiminkia al seguito) che ne tessono le lodi. Forse se zfs potesse diventare una realtà almeno per lo storage potrebbe valerne la pena ma in ogni caso non possono sostituire l'hard disk (ma i dvd di certo, almeno in sola lettura non diventano inutili dopo meno di 5 anni).

Per il futuro ti consiglierei di usare delle memory stick usb almeno dichiarano di avere software di correzione degli errori.

Con ogni probabilità alcune aree di memoria si sono bruciate all'atto della scrittura per cui ti ritrovi i file e le directory aggiornati ma gli inode no.

In genere dovrebbe bastare usare il recovery superblock od un normale e2fsck -f sull'immagine o se hai effettivamente più c*** che anima semplicemente montarla con check attivo in loopback.

Fai la prima copia con dd, la ricopi ed inizi a fare tentativi, evita di usarla troppo anche se è bruciata.

Invece di dd usa ddrescue, è meglio.  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> Rileggendo ora meglio la tua risposta forse c'e' un malinteso, l'SD non e' il disco solido all'interno del pc, e' la mia scheda di memoria in formato SDHC che ho inserito nello slot disponibile nel computer e che ho formattato come etx3 e che usavo come /home della macchina.

 

hai semplicemente superato il limite massimo di scritture/cancellazioni consetite dal dispositivo SD.

usare un filesystem journaled su una memoria flash riduce del 50% il limite massimo dei cicli di scrittura/cancellazione, la prossima volta opta per ext2 o meglio ancora uno dei filesystem appositamente studiati per le memorie flash (ce ne sono due o tre in kernel).

p.s.: spesso leggo/sento in giro che è buona cosa deframmentare periodicamente la propria memoria flash se questa è formattata come ext3, niente di più falso: le memorie flash sono dispositivi con pieno accesso random ai vari settori, questo vuol dire che la velocità di lettura/scrittura di settori casuali è uguale a quella di lettura/scrittura di settori contigui, ergo, la deframmentazione è totalmente inutile perchè non si otterrebbe nessun beneficio in fatto di prestazioni. inoltre, deframmentare una partizione ext3 di una memoria flash ne riduce drasticamente il limite dei cicli di scrittura/cancellazione.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> spesso leggo/sento in giro che è buona cosa deframmentare periodicamente la propria memoria flash

   :Shocked:  stavolta non riesco proprio a crederti, se non ti spiace sarebbero gradite le fonti. Non è possibile e non è una battuta.

Per filesystem adatti quali intendi? YAFFS e JFFS non sono nell'albero stabile del kernel (su hardened... invidia...)

----------

## federico

Scriveva "p.s.: spesso leggo/sento in giro che è buona cosa deframmentare periodicamente la propria memoria flash se questa è formattata come ext3, niente di più falso"

Io mi sono lasciato invogliare dalla soluzione SD (che per la precisione e' una "adata") perche' nel computer eeepc di cui dispongo c'e' uno spazio che sembra fatto apposta. Nel momento in cui scrivo sto lavorando coi tool che mi avete consigliato per vedere se tiro fuori qualcosa. Non avevo dentro molte cose perche' questo secondo pc lo utilizzo piu' che altro quando sono in giro, ma mi piacerebbe recuperarle.

Oltre questo mi piacerebbe capire come mai mi e' accaduto questo, non credo di aver esaurito la vita della scheda (o in quel caso, la vita di una scheda e' davvero corta) perche' ho il tutto da due o tre mesi e non lo uso tutti i giorni...

Non so se provare nuovamente dopo i tentativi di recuperto a formattare con ext3 o se orientarmi verso altro (ext2? reiser? xfs? altro (filesystem per memorie di questo tipo, come indicate voi, dei quali pero' non ho mai sentito parlare?  :Smile:  )

----------

## djinnZ

Non hai esaurito la vita dell'intera scheda ma solo quella di una piccola parte di essa, peccato che quella parte sia assolutamente critica.

ext3 lo abbiamo detto in 3 che è poco indicato, fat (od ufat nel caso) nella  mia esperienza consente quasi sempre il recupero immediato in sola lettura di gran parte (va da se che quello che il  sistema stava scrivendo al momento dell'errore è andato per sempre) ma sappiamo bene quanto sia vulnerabile in generale.

per ext2 ti ricordo che noatime non è un'opzione è un obbligo.

quanto all'affermazione di equilibrium mi pare impossibile che ci sia gente simile in giro, quindi gradirei saperne di più in base al detto "se lo conosci lo eviti..."

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> Oltre questo mi piacerebbe capire come mai mi e' accaduto questo, non credo di aver esaurito la vita della scheda (o in quel caso, la vita di una scheda e' davvero corta) perche' ho il tutto da due o tre mesi e non lo uso tutti i giorni...

 

il limite dei cicli di scrittura/cancellazione è riportato dal produttore nella documentazione allegata alla memoria flash e in genere per le SD varia da 10.000 (sì, diecimila soltanto) fino a 1.000.000 per i modelli top. verifica sul sito del produttore quale è il tuo limite, ma considera che se anche tu fossi il fortunato possessore di una SD da 1.000.000 di cicli, con un filesystem journaled queste scendono a 500.000 e credimi, 500.000 cicli li esaurisci in pochissimo tempo¹.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non so se provare nuovamente dopo i tentativi di recuperto a formattare con ext3 o se orientarmi verso altro (ext2? reiser? xfs? altro (filesystem per memorie di questo tipo, come indicate voi, dei quali pero' non ho mai sentito parlare?  )

 

ext/xfs/reiser/jfs/zfs non sono filesystem per memorie flash² e non vanno usati per questo scopo.

per le memorie flash esistono:

JFFS

JFFS2

YAFFS

LogFS (raccomandato)

allora vedrai che con questi FS la memory stick ti dura più di un anno (ma non sperare oltre).

ti consiglio un approfondimento dell'argomento prima di imbarcarti in altre *avventure*.

¹- le memorie flash SD non sono state ne pensate ne progettate per rimpiazzare l'HD del computer ma per essere usate su dispositivi portatili dove 10.000 cicli ci impiegano anni ad esaurirsi (leggi: fotocamere o dispositivi embedded/portabili dove ogni ciclo = 1 file).

²- fa esclusione ZFS che è stato progetto per le nuove memorie flash SSD, ma queste non fanno testo perchè sono un mondo totalmetne a se stante rispetto alle attuali memorie flash tradizionali.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> stavolta non riesco proprio a crederti, se non ti spiace sarebbero gradite le fonti. Non è possibile e non è una battuta.

 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quanto all'affermazione di equilibrium mi pare impossibile che ci sia gente simile in giro, quindi gradirei saperne di più in base al detto "se lo conosci lo eviti..."

 

e chi se le ricorda le fonti, in parte le ho lette su internet, altre le ho sentite su IRC (e non saprei comunque come linkartele).

le boiate sulle memorie flash si perdono nella notte dei tempi e sei liberissimo di non credermi, non mi offendo   :Wink:  .

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per filesystem adatti quali intendi? YAFFS e JFFS non sono nell'albero stabile del kernel (su hardened... invidia...)

 

sì e non solo quelli (sono entrambi defunti come progetti e il loro rispettivo fork a sua volta è morto pure quello da un bel po... sei rimasto un po indietro insomma).

----------

## federico

Come sono schifosamente ignorante...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vado a documentarmi...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: coi tool proposti ho tirato fuori qualche dato ma niente di quello che in particolare mi interessava, pazienza. Comunque i tool paiono buoni e proposti a mia volta.

----------

